# New A-Maze-N Smoker, and a few questions



## ismoke (Oct 25, 2010)

So I just got the A-Maze-N smoker for my birth....the first anniversary of me turning 29.  Anyways, I can't wait to get it up and going, but I want to make sure that I know what I'm doing.  I'm going to read up in the individual forums for the different items I'll be cold smoking, but wanted to know about setting it up in my WSM.  My initial feeling was I could put it in the charcoal basket, allowing me to use the water pan for ice water if need be.  I read a couple threads though about making sure it had plenty of room for air to circulate - I don't know why this wouldn't work, but if I leave the air vents wide open, that should be fine, amirite?

Thanks for the help...can't wait to make some cheese, bacon, salt, etc.!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 25, 2010)

First congratulations on your first anniversary of being 29 - that is funny. Just cant say the next # can ya!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have been using the AMS for a while and the biggest mistake folks make is not filling the rows up to the top and giving them a light tamping and I do mean light.  Light it and get it going real good then put into the smoker and make sure it gets enough oxygen to keep going. Since I use mine in a SmokinTex (similar to MES) I open the door once in a while (once an hour or so) to make sure it has plenty of oxygen since there is no vent. I think the MES has a vent.  Other than making sure that moisture is gone from the sawdust when you light it and nothing is dripping into the unit from above you are good to go. If I missed something I am sure that others who use it will be along soon to add to this for you.

Good luck - post your qview for us to see


----------



## chefrob (Oct 25, 2010)

here are 2 of mine in an upright box this weekend.......and in MO you shouldn't need ice this time of year should you?


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 25, 2010)

chefrob said:


> here are 2 of mine in an upright box this weekend.......and in MO you shouldn't need ice this time of year should you?


Am I correct that we are seeing some buckboard bacon?


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 25, 2010)

It's going to be easier than you ever thought it would be. Smoke on, as it's all good my friend.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 25, 2010)

oh yes gary.............3 more butts!


----------



## ismoke (Oct 26, 2010)

No, shouldn't need ice this time of year, just wanted to make sure for next summer!

Also, I thought that it might be better to put it on the bottom rack (above the water pan), right below the meat to allow more smoke to get to the meat, but that just seemed....not right, lol. 

And no, we don't mention that next number....makes me feel old.  On a brighter note, though, this was bad enough I think I can convince my wife I need bunch of new stuff 10 years from now due to a mid life crisis...it's all about setting things up, lol...


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 26, 2010)

chefrob said:


> here are 2 of mine in an upright box this weekend.......and in MO you shouldn't need ice this time of year should you?


I guess Rob Likes smoke!!!

BBB.....Umm Ummm Good!

Todd


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 26, 2010)

iSmoke said:


> So I just got the A-Maze-N smoker for my birth....the first anniversary of me turning 29.  Anyways, I can't wait to get it up and going, but I want to make sure that I know what I'm doing.  I'm going to read up in the individual forums for the different items I'll be cold smoking, but wanted to know about setting it up in my WSM.  My initial feeling was I could put it in the charcoal basket, allowing me to use the water pan for ice water if need be.  I read a couple threads though about making sure it had plenty of room for air to circulate - I don't know why this wouldn't work, but if I leave the air vents wide open, that should be fine, amirite?
> 
> Thanks for the help...can't wait to make some cheese, bacon, salt, etc.!


iSmoke,

You're gonna find that using an AMNS in an insulated smoker like the MES, the temp can increase 10-12 degrees. when the outside temps are 80+ degrees.  When it's 40-50 degrees outside, the smoker temps seem to increase 6 degrees =/-.

I'm not sure if Ice will help much in a WSM, but worth a try.

Make sure you have a good supply of air.  I would think opening the intake vent would work great.

You're gonna find that the smoke is very sweet and once it fills up the smoker, it will find it's way out the exhaust.  I keep my exhaust vent 1/4 open unless I'm there's alot of moisture, then I will open it all the way.

You can always PM, email me or call me!!!

ENJOY!

Todd


----------



## distre (Oct 29, 2010)

iSmoke,

          The only thing I would say from what everyone else has posted is if you are smoking cheese you may want to use some kind of a heat shield. Putting a foil tent over you AMNS will help keep any heat from melting your cheese, heat rises, but other than that the only problem I've had is with humidity. I'm close to Houston and the humidity slaps you in the face when you walk outside usually. So I put my AMNS dust in the microwave and just nuke it for about a minute to get any moisture out. I don't know how humid it is in MO, but that is the only problem I have had with the product. And that problem is not the product it's my area. Good Luck and Happy Smokin'. Don't forget the q-view.


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with what distre just said -- we did one cheese smoke where a block of cheese dripped cheese oil onto the AMNS.  It did not like that very much:-}}  Either make sure it is not in a drip zone, or tent it.


----------



## laveen1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Here it is - summer in Arizona and the night time temps are running between 80 and 95. I received my A-MAZE-N smoker and just HAD to try it out, so after freezing three 2 gallon jugs of water, and brining (8 hrs) a nice side of Copper River Salmon (on sale - $8.99/lb), I iced up the WSM (on the lower grill) around 8 PM. By 10 PM the top grill was down to 64 degrees so in went the smoke and the salmon. I took it out around 2:30 AM, let it cool, and into the fridge.

The next day I sealed the salmon, a little olive oil, and a cube of ice into a Ziplock vacuum bag and put it in a large pot of hot (122F/50c) water. 20 minutes later the bag (still sealed) went on the counter to cool before going in the fridge.

Today my wife and I enjoyed the BEST smoked salmon I have ever had. The color was a beautiful red, the meat was flaky but firm, and it was as juicy as anyone could ask for. Now I have to try different brines. This brine was Instacure #1, Kosher salt, brown sugar, in 1 gal water. Next I will try more salt, etc.

Sorry, no pics - it's all gone!

P.S. I refilled the water/ice jugs and put them back in the freezer. Now I have a slightly po'd wife, and smoke flavored ice cream.


----------



## laveen1 (Jun 22, 2012)

FYI: The grill temperature stayed between 62 and 70 for the full four hours.


----------

